# Lug Pattern



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

I know the lug pattern is 4x114, but what other cars lugs will fit that? I want to get steelies for my car so I can drive it in the winter, cuz I dont want to bend up my rims. Anybody else that has had a previous car that knows the lug pattern that will fit the car, please contact me. Thanks. 

BTW what's the offset for the wheels? Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any 4x114.3 wheel will fit that. If you want to buy steelies usually the place will ask what you drive and get the correct size. Also, if you don't have the brembos, 15" steelies will work. If you have the brembos, I think you need 16" steelies.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Evil_Twin said:


> BTW what's the offset for the wheels? Thanks.


Brembo's or not?

Without i think anything +40 works.


----------



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont have the brembos, but I want to have them put on. SO I guess I should think ahead and get the 16" +40?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

+40 means any offset greater than 40 will work (without the Brembos). You will need to find out what the stock offset is for the '04 '05 models, that is the exact offset to clear the Brembos.

::EDIT::
The Brembos require a +47 offset


----------

